# My latest tank...



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2008)

I'm setting this up slowtime as a 'low-maintenance' planted tank.

The hardscape will be the main feature.  I have about 50Kg of petrified wood and some wonderful long spindly driftwood from Peter Kirwan to use.

Fish will be 5 adult blue discus and 40 rummynose tetras.

Plants will mainly be crypts.

Lots of open sand.  Smashed up petrified wood for transitions.  No carpets.  No stems.

Lighting is the new Arcadia OT2 luminaire (4 x 54w) but I'll use 2 tubes.

Filtration will be 3 x 1200lph externals (pre-cycled).

Non-CO2.  Lean dosing, rich substrate.

I'm doing a step-by-step for PFK and Jeremy Gay's new book.

Here's the first step and another pic for scale.

I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Nov 2008)

I sure wish I had friends like that.   

I've been looking forward to this scape for ages! Nice one.


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Nov 2008)

George

Have you gone minimalist!  I likey. Very Tate Modern.



AC


----------



## Joecoral (2 Nov 2008)

Looking forward to this with great interest George! Where will you be going for the discus? I recommend Chens


----------



## Behold (2 Nov 2008)

I have the 5ft of this tank and the only issue i havewith this for planted is its too tall. i only have a 22inch arm.....


----------



## jay (2 Nov 2008)

Those braces can be annoying when hardscaping.
Can't wait for this to get going, sure it will be a stunner.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Nov 2008)

I was actually thinking of going lowtech in my tank, so will be keeping a close eye on this one.
Hey Dan I am looking for a new 60cm tank to breed some sulawesi shrimp hahaha


----------



## TDI-line (3 Nov 2008)

Nice tank George, i'm sure this will be impressive.

And sorry, i did snigger when you mentioned blue discus, the force is strong with your wife.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Nov 2008)

Thanks, all.

Joe - I may use Chen's for my discus.  I've heard nothing but good from there.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Nov 2008)

Nice one mate, it looks smart 


			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I sure wish I had friends like that.


 What else are friend for hey?   Plus, the amount of stuff i've swiped off George in the past, it's just payment really.
I'm really looking forward to this one, it's a great sized tank for what you wanna do and your plans sound perfect AND i'm loving the fish choice! It's gonna rock.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Nov 2008)

Sounds great   Are you using 3 filters because that's what you have to hand, or for another reason?  I'm sure it'll look stunning when it's done!


----------



## Sye Davies (3 Nov 2008)

so thats my plan of doing a journal on my 200gallon and asking PFK if they want it well and truely down the pan then?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Nov 2008)

Sye Davies said:
			
		

> so thats my plan of doing a journal on my 200gallon and asking PFK if they want it well and truely down the pan then?



I wouldn't say that.  They don't have to print them at the same time...  Discus and plants are more popular than ever too.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Nov 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Sounds great   Are you using 3 filters because that's what you have to hand, or for another reason?  I'm sure it'll look stunning when it's done!



I have them spare and discus are messy...


----------



## George Farmer (3 Nov 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice one mate, it looks smart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers dude!  I'm looking at the Tropica catalogue as we speak...  The 60cm has sparked up too.

UKAPS baby!


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Nov 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The 60cm has sparked up too.UKAPS baby!


Sweet!


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the Tropica catalogue as we speak


nice one, looks like a trip to Stamford is imminent!


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Nov 2008)

cant wait


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Nov 2008)

george, that tank will  take some filling   cant wait to see how you approach it. as you know its the same dimension as the one im currently using. once stuffed with plants there awesome. personally i prefer the panoramic look, hence the change in tank size. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Cheers dude! I'm looking at the Tropica catalogue as we speak... The 60cm has sparked up too.



the same thing im doing at the moment, planning the new scape. trawling the net and aqaua journals too for inspiration   

happy scapin


----------



## Fred Dulley (4 Nov 2008)

Ah man, that's cool.
Shall be looking forward to this, plan sounds interesting.
Rena make damn good tanks.
70cm height, that's the deepest one yet, George! It's good you're over 6ft hehe. Atleast you won't have to prune much with no stems in there.


----------



## John Starkey (6 Nov 2008)

Hi George,that danny boy is a card aint he, love him   ,i cant wait to see you set this up because i have been think about turning my tank over to discus and low light because i find the high tech so much hard work in my large setup,good luck with it,regards john


----------



## Slackey (21 Nov 2008)

Ahhh George.... Long time no speak!

Sounds exciting mate 8)   If it is top quality Discus you are after why not try Sye Davies at http://www.daydreamdiscus.co.uk or Mark Evenden at http://www.devotedly-discus.co.uk (they both supply German Stendker fish) or Paul and Ange Lucas at http://www.discus-south.com (they supply Asian strains).  I promise you they will be the best available!!  

Good luck with the setup mate and if you want any Discus advice give me a shout, I will point you in the right direction http://www.bidka.org  

I hope you do not mind me adding a links, I always suggest people visit UKAPS if they ask for plant advice on BIDKA. Remove them if it is any problem.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Nov 2008)

Nice one mate!  Thanks. 

Hope you're well.


----------



## Slackey (21 Nov 2008)

I am very good mate, I hope you are good too and had an enjoyable 'holiday'  

I have been very busy recently as we at BIDKA held the inaugural British Discus Show in Bristol last weekend!

Maybe UKAPS would do us the pleasure of attending next year


----------



## Nick16 (22 Nov 2008)

any pics on the progress of the tank? (if you have made any!)


----------

